# need SHBG help



## juuced (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys,

My SHBG levels are starting to creep up again.  Last blood test had SHBG at 40.  Six months ago it was 32, 6 months before that 18.

I got it down to 18 with the help of CHip from Maximus and Winny V.  I cant get my hands on Winny any more.

My new doc put me on Bromocriptine for 6 months but that didnt do anything.

Where do I go from here? Any other advice on how to lower SHBG ?

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2013)

What about proviron or masteron?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2013)

If you want to stay with meds your doc writes a script for go with danazol.  Most TRT docs will prescribe no problem for the purpose of lowering SHBG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2013)

Spongy said:


> If you want to stay with meds your doc writes a script for go with danazol.  Most TRT docs will prescribe no problem for the purpose of lowering SHBG.



Does that actually work? And can you stay on it?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea what spongy said.  Masteron lowers it to but that would only be a temp fix. As men get older shbg tends to rise anyway. Its decreases with high levels of insulin, growth hormone, insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), androgens, prolactin and transcortin. So trying any of these could also help lower it. High estrogen, and thyroxine cause it to increase. So make sure e isn't high.  Also be aware that many sites produce shbg. The liver mostly but so does the brain and ball bag.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 22, 2013)

Juuced, what is your current HRT protocol? 

I ask b/c a lot of times this can be addressed by fine tuning the existing protocol without the need to add additional drugs. 

When I see guys with increasing SHBG this is typically indicative of supra- physiological levels of test in the systems.

What are your other blood test results? Total T, Free T?

How about other markers? CBC numbers? 

Other markers you may have pulled in the last draw?







juuced said:


> Guys,
> 
> My SHBG levels are starting to creep up again.  Last blood test had SHBG at 40.  Six months ago it was 32, 6 months before that 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## juuced (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Cashout here is more bloodwork results:

Progesterone 0.79 ng/ml
Estradiol  30.9 pg/ml
Test , total 1005 ng/dl
Test, free  18.04 ng/dl
SHBG 40
IGF-1 191

CBC
white blood cell 5.6
red blood cell  5.26
hemoglobin  15.4
hematocrit  46.5
MCV  88
MCH  29.3
MCHC  33.1
RDW  16.2
Platelet count 155
MPV 11.1

current TRT protocol= 100mg test cyp twice a week monday and thurs injections, anastrozole 1mg/week.
I did a 10week long blast 3 months ago of test cyp 500mg/week


----------



## Cashout (Jan 22, 2013)

juuced said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> Cashout here is more bloodwork results:
> 
> ...



All your numbers look great. 
SHGB does have a proportional relationship with test so you are maintaining a test level at the upper bound of the range. It also seems your body is compensating accordingly with SHGB.

Not sure of your age but for a 42 year old male (me) if memory serves me correctly is the 95% confidence interval range is between 15-50. I notice that it doubled from 18 to 32 pre-blast. I am wondering if 18 was a artificially low SHGB for you from the use of winny. Did you have a number for SHGB prior to go on the winny? What was it pre-winny?  It may be an effect from the artificially low SHGB from the Winny followed by the supra-physiological test levels from the blast. Unless you are experiencing symptoms, if it were me, I wouldn't jump the gun on adding a DHT-derivative in just to suppress the SHGB. I'd wait for another 6 months to see if it rebounds downward or stabilizes.


----------



## juuced (Jan 22, 2013)

I am 44 yrs old Cashout.  yes the SHBG of 18 was a result of the Winny.  The number prior to the Winny was 32.  Its funny it was 32 6 months prior to Winny then it was back up to 32 again 6month post Winny.

I have been having weak erections as my symptoms.  no problem getting erections but alot of the time ill go limp a few minutes into sexual relations.  Which really pisses off my woman.  this has just been a recent thing within the last month.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 22, 2013)

Got it. Yeah. I'd let this go for a little while because I bet you gravitate back to 32 over the next couple of months. 30ish is likely your body's equilibrium for 1000ng/dl total number.



juuced said:


> I am 44 yrs old Cashout.  yes the SHBG of 18 was a result of the Winny.  The number prior to the Winny was 32.  Its funny it was 32 6 months prior to Winny then it was back up to 32 again 6month post Winny.
> 
> I have been having weak erections as my symptoms.  no problem getting erections but alot of the time ill go limp a few minutes into sexual relations.  Which really pisses off my woman.  this has just been a recent thing within the last month.


----------

